# File Conversion



## Bobcoop103 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Kindle wireless but no Whispernet connection and I want to download and install some scriptural material that comes in a variety of formats and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to install them any help will be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The file formats that are best are .mobi and .prc. Once you have the file on your computer, attach your Kindle via USB, and drag and drop the files onto the _Documents_ folder on the Kindle.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Plain text files also work great (.txt files). I use them for putting all my notes, study guides, essays, and other writings on Kindle.


----------



## Krimson (Jan 5, 2011)

You might also want to check out Calibre, which can convert to various formats.  As mentioned above, it may not be necessary, but I have found that if you like the text to speech feature, that converting a file to mobi format will let you use it.


----------



## ChuckT (Jan 6, 2011)

I tied Calibre under Win 7 prof (64bit) & it wouldn't install.

YRMV of course

cvt


----------



## IdaCrue (Jan 15, 2011)

ChuckT, I have Calibre on my 64 bit Windows 7 Home machine and it works fine.


----------

